# Transcend StoreJet 2.5 Cable Where to get it.



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 23, 2007)

I purchased Transcend StoreJet 2.5" case 

I want to know which cable i should use so that the hard disk work.

I am using usb cable that came with the case but it is too small to use .

Only i can use hard disk if i work on laptop as i can keep the harddisk on the table ,but for desktop i cant keep the harddisk on table.

It is difficult to use hard disk with desktop computer as i have to keep hard disk on floor to connect to usb port.

I try to use 2.0 cable 2 meters lenght but the hard disk dont work with that extention cable.

Vendor said u cannot get 2 meters cable to work on the external hard disk.


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2007)

yup USB cables have a limit of length upto which they can detect and transfer d data from a USB device

go and ask for a USB cable, u may try 2 join 2 USB cable to increase its length

but 2 metre is *too long* for d device to be dtected


----------



## ashnik (Sep 23, 2007)

my friend is using extension cable worth rs.30


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 24, 2007)

ashnik said:
			
		

> my friend is using extension cable worth rs.30



Your friend is using which cable and how much is its lenght
Also does he is using it on usb case containing hard disk

I tried to use 2.0 USB Cable 2 meters long on Thumb drive and it worked but it is not working on harddisk.

So how much maximum meters extention cable can i use for Hard disk any idea.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 3, 2007)

any new update on this one .


----------

